# I don't want to bore you all with site finds, but:-



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

We have just come back from a site in Buxton in Derbyshire (I was away on a course and thought we'd use the time properly as work so often interferes with motorhoming).

We have been a number of times before with the caravan and loved the time we spent there. In that time we got to know the owners very well and have become extremely friendly with them.

What we didn't do, however, was discuss our plans for buying and using a blooming great American RV and how that would affect our future relationship (professional, of course!) with them.

We obviously knew that the entire site was made up of hardstanding/grassed pitches but couldn't relate to any access problems with regard to maneuvering onto the pitches.

We really needn't have worried. There are one or two pitches that may not be absolutely right for anything much more than 28 foot, but most are absolutely ideal for 30 to 34 footers.

There are a million things that really do make the site so good for us but the real jewel in this very well stocked crown, are the site owners, Jan and Stephen.

Nothing is too much trouble for them and they are a couple of the most personable people I have ever known and both have a REAL sense of humour.

The down side for us, as a group, is that there are (currently) only 25 pitches so large meets or rallys are out of the question. BUT they will happily accommodate us in smaller numbers up to the maximum number of pitches available (the site is becoming extremely popular now!). The cost is incredibly reasonable at only £12.50 a night (this will be going up in the new year to about £14.00) but this does include your own water supply, electric hook up, bin AND barbecue.

For those that are interested in giving it a go the web site is : http://www.cloverfieldstouringpark.co.uk/

They are open all year round and, get this, they have just been nominated by MMM (no less) as the INDEPENDENT TOURING PARK of the year.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Not cheap though at £12:50 a night considering it's location...


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike
Wondered where you had gone mate....... Should have guessed that you would have been enjoying yourself, on a course.... Yeah right :lol: :lol: :lol: Can I work for your company :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Site looks good to me and the price is pretty reasonable too, much less than CC club sites. Maybe you would like to sort out about putting up a meet next year (maybe get a bit of discount for a group???). If you fancy doing this you can PM myself or RockieRV for help and advice and you may even persuade us to go as well :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Take care matey

Keith


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Write it up in the campsite directory too Mike,..looks a nice place!  

Regards M&D


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

foggyparrot,

Thanks for that information I've added it to my RV Friendly sites list.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

foggyparrot said:


> We have just come back from a site in Buxton in Derbyshire For those that are interested in giving it a go the web site is : http://www.cloverfieldstouringpark.co.uk/
> 
> They are open all year round and, get this, they have just been nominated by MMM (no less) as the INDEPENDENT TOURING PARK of the year.


That looks a nice one mate.........and I didn't even know it was there! Being going past it to Rivendale for years! 
Definately gonna pop up in the car after work and have a look.
Cheers.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mike

Sounds lovely. Get the meet arranged soon   


stew


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Foggyparrot

Nice review and just at the right time. Been looking for a site close to Buxton for a few days in December... 

CC Grin Low site closed for winter...
CC at Chatsworth Park full.

Awaiting reply to e-mail from Cloverfields confirming availability...I took the liberty of mentioning your review on MHF.

Thanks...I hope

Ron


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your report. `We think £14 is very reasonable. We stayed at a site in Buxton (Near Morrisons) about 3 weeks ago and I think that was £16 - and not particularly significant in terms of quality and service. 

We will try and book here for a weekend before Xmas

Regards

Pat and Wendy


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

In the new year I would attend a meet up :wink:


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Yes 

Wendy and I would be up for a meet-up in the New Year

Pat and Wendy


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi all

Update on Clover Fieldsas arranged some time ago.

Stayed for 3 nights over the past weekend and every one was wet, cold and very windy.!!!!

Now for the good news....

The reception from Jan on Friday afternoon was very warm and friendly.
Super site, well layed out, all amenities contained in heated modern block with the advantage of underfloor heating within the shower areas which are wet rooms that are spacious, well lit and well designed.

A site recommended by Foggyparrot initially.

All in all a good experience in spite of the appalling weather.....exterior of the van has never been so clean...but then its never been washed continually for 3 days!

Thanks Jan

Ron


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Ron!

I'm really pleased that you share our views on the site and enjoyed your stay there.

Just an update for everyone;

I mentioned that they had been nominated for the MMM independent touring park of the year. Unfortunately they didn't get the prize but, in my eyes, they are still the best. To just be nominated has to be an accolade worth having.

It really is worth the visit folks (more for the fact that you are made to feel so welcome than the fact that you can have your van washed for free constantly for three days, tho' that has to be a real benefit!).

Thanks for the feedback Ron, I'm sure that Jan and Stephen will be absolutely made up!

Mike and Jill.


----------

